# Automatisch Java Klassen Generieren mit Modellbeschreibung



## TimmyFresh (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich suche nach eine möglichkeit automatisch java-klassen zu generieren anhand eines vordefinierten modells. das eclipse  tool openarchitectureware ist mir bekannt aber funktioniert nur sehr schlecht und ist ebenso schlecht dokumentiert.
vielleicht habt ihr ja ne idee wo ich suchen kann...ob es solche art von plugins noch woanders gibt oder oder oder...

ziel soll es sein aus ner xml datei die struktur in klassennamen zu übernehmen und mit java code zu füllen....waäre echt toll wenn einer von euch da ne idee hat...lg timmy


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

EMF


----------



## TimmyFresh (5. Apr 2007)

ich möchte aber meinen eigenen namespace definieren und eigene klassennamen vorgeben...je nach modelltyp emf ist ein anfang aber openarchitectureware kann in verbindung mit emf wesentlich mehr...jedoch fehlen tutorials und gute beispiele


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

Du kannst in EMF eigene Namespaces vergeben und eigene Klassennamen.


----------

